# Thinking Seriously About Quitting.



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

No joke.

My throat has been bothering me a bit and I took a look at it and it doesn't look too good. I did some research on Oral Cancers and that stuff really scared me. I didn't know that mouth and throat cancers had such a high mortality rate.

I'm gonna go see a doctor soon just to make sure I'm healthy- but I am very seriously considering ending this.

I have always had a problem with phlegm in the morning- even before I started smoking a year ago. Well I think the smoke may cause it to be worse. I looked at some of the symptoms of throat and mouth cancer and it says having a sore throat for a long time or feeling like something is on your throat can be symptoms. As well as having an ear ache (which I had today when I started swallowing my breakfast).

Now, maybe I'm looking into it too much and I'm totally healthy- I'm praying that this is the case, as I've only been smoking a year and I only smoke 3-4 a week on average. But I think it would just be better to quit.

This is unfortunate because I just bought a Vicksburg and have been planning buying a few boxes soon- but I don't know- I don't think it's worth it.

I have really enjoyed this hobby a ton- it's given me time to sit and think and relax. This site and all of it's members have been great as well.

But I'm only 18- and I want to be around for a lot longer. 

I'll let you know on the progress and what the doc says. Gonna try to make an appointment for later this week.

Thanks for listening.

Trent


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Willing to bet you just have allergies, especially at your age, but whatever makes you happy. If that means stopping smoking, go to it.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Life is about choices Trent,I'll stand with you.I'm not qiutting though...


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ive had similar thoughts, as well as hearing it from my parents, especially my ma but so far my health hasnt been to the point where its scared me to quit. Good luck though


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Trent. I hope everything turns out okay at the doc. Keep us updated. I for one enjoy reading your posts, and think you are an asset to the Jungle. Let us know how everything turns out.

Joe


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't pysche yourself out man. Samuel Clemens smoked over 20 cigars a day from when he was a lot younger than you - George Burns went to the grave with a stogie in his mouth at 100. Hemingway was ripe and smoking 10-15 gars a day. 

You'll die sooner of the things in your HEAD than when you sit back and relax with a good cigar. 

Try slowing down. After you smoke, gargle with warm, salt water. I usually reach for lemon-water and I try to keep it to 2-3 gars MAX, but typically 1 a day or so.

You might be coming down with something too...alot of crap going around right now and with the changes in weather this time of year, you can chalk it up to anything: wind in your air, breathing in 60 degree air (or colder) at night. But seriously, don't get into a negative mindset...that BY FAR has more power of your body than anything else.

And if you are still deadset on quitting, I'll PM you my addy for a good home for your leftovers! hehehhe...

Hang in there bro...it's not all that.

KASR


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm no doctor, very far from it.... but only smoking a few stick a week for a year wouldn't pose any threat from what I've heard. I think those mouth/throat cancers are from heavier cigar smokers and they don't kick in for decades. I've never heard of a cigar smoker having mouth cancer before 60 or 70 years old.... and even the ones I've heard that had it, smoked multiple sticks every day.


But not smoking at all is the safest bet of not getting mouth cancer..


Then again, my mother who never drank or smoked, EVER, got breast cancer.


I guess I'm going to live my life the way I want to. If I get cancer, so be it. It's no fun anyway if you don't enjoy yourself...


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

From what I've read 3-4 a week is pretty much okay, but it sounds like that is efecting you, and well, what's the point fi there is no enjoyment. As the Red Stripe guy says the best...
"Hooray Moderation"
maybe cut back to one a week or for special occations. I kind of see these things as Pokemon! Got to catch em all! Collecting these sticks...so well constructed with beautiful bands is part of the fun...heck half of em aren't any good unless you let em sit for years anyways. I say your Vicksburg is no loss even if you do quit.
Going to see the Doc is a great call in fact i would love to hear his take on things. I hope you come to a decesion that makes you happy. Good luck bro!


----------



## NFD929 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello Trent, 

I hope all works out well for you w/ the Doc and he gives you a clean bill of health. While this is a fun and enjoyable hobby, you have to remember that your health should come first. In the event that you are done with smoking, I am sure that if you wanted to sell that Vicksburg, someone would be interested so its not a total loss to you. Good luck to you.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

are you sure it's related to cigar smoking? 
where's DR Mo when ya need em..


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Wait....a....minute......
Is this a ploy to get more cigars! I knew it!!! 

alright, alrght...just kidding.

KASR


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

KASR said:


> Don't pysche yourself out man. Samuel Clemens smoked over 20 cigars a day from when he was a lot younger than you - George Burns went to the grave with a stogie in his mouth at 100. Hemingway was ripe and smoking 10-15 gars a day.
> 
> You'll die sooner of the things in your HEAD than when you sit back and relax with a good cigar.
> 
> ...


:tpd: Dr. KASR's diagnosis appears to be right on. I hope your Doc feels the same and everything turns out ok (Healthwise) 
If KASR's getting the smokes, I'll take the Vicksburgh!!!  :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I really wouldn't worry too much about it. I dipped tobacco three or 4 times a day for 4 years (and I know there are a couple of guys who have done it longer than that), and I am fit as a fiddle. Gars are much less of a health risk IMO.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.

We'll see what the doctor says and I'll go from there.

I have certainly taken in the weather situation and such as my throat has always been affected by colder air etc...

It's just when I looked at my throat today I got a bit scared- looks like something in on the right side of my tonsils.

Going to make an appointment now- hopefully for sometime this week.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

And another thing- I just got word not too long ago that two of my former schoolmates who have been dipping for a year or two have been diagnosed with stage I mouth cancer. I realize dip is MUCH worse than a cigar and they probably used it a few times a day every day...but that still blows my mind.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Are you inhaling? Sounds like you are letting the smoke go down into your throat. Phlegm comes from the lungs right?? Maybe try keeping the smoke just in your mouth and once in a while through the nose -


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeast infections do strange things to ppl....just fwiw. I don't think you are a gonner yet...Stand with ya though. My grandpa died at 96 and rolled his own cigs. My dad is 75 and had bypasses and still smokes cigs.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Just FYI Trent,

I've got a site that has the ratio of mouth cancer risks for non-cigar smoker and a cigar smokers (1 a day). The ratio for risk for non-cigar smoker is set to 1.

The 1 a day cigar smoker, who does not inhale, has a risk increase to 1.17
So look out...the .17 might getya! 

Like I said, realize...too young for hypertension - trust me...I've been there!

The following data was presented:

Lung cancer: 726 patients: 6% were pipes/cigars, 4% were non smokers. 
Oral cancer: 578 patients: 13% were pipes/cigars, 4% were non smokers.
Larynx cancer: 378 patients: 4% were pipes/cigars, 3% were non smokers.
Esophagus cancer: 175 patients: 9% were pipes/cigars, 9% were non smokers.
Bladder cancer: 582 patients: 7% were pipes/cigars, 12% were non smokers.

The following conclusion was made between the relationship of cigar and pipe usage to oral cancer: "A significant dose-response relation between both cigar and pipe usage and oral cavity cancer is observed...The adjusted relative risk for oral cavity cancer relative to a nonsmoker is considerable (between 4 and 6), even for relatively small usage (1-5 cigars or pipe bowls/day)."

KASR


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Trent, you gotta do, what you gotta do my friend.. I don't blame you for wanting to quit if you feel like your health is at risk, but hey, don't quit posting here please!
Scott


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

as far as I know stage I mouth cancer from smokeless tobac isn't really cancer. It is the hardening of the gums and formation of sores (name escapes me), which significantly increase the probability of mouth cancer at a later date. Now the research that I have read for that indicates that it can take 6-10 years for people who use it 6+ times a day. This is off the point of your original thread, but all the research I have read is that cigar smoking in the casual sense (meaning 2-4 per week), poses practically nil in terms of health risk.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Unless you can find a cigar smoking doctor - I can already tell you what he is going to tell you to do -  

That said - smoking anything to include cigars is not for everyone. You have to do what is best for you and what makes you feel good about yourself. And if that means no more cigars - then thats what it means.

Good luck with it all.


Ron


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Are you inhaling? Sounds like you are letting the smoke go down into your throat. Phlegm comes from the lungs right?? Maybe try keeping the smoke just in your mouth and once in a while through the nose -


Not inhaling that I know of. Phlegm coming from the nasal cavity.

Thanks again guys- doc will see me in an hour- I'll let ya know what happens...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Phlegm coming from the nasal cavity.


I rest my case, your Honor.



KASR


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Is it too insenstive to call first dibs on your collection!?!?! :w But seriously, I've had alot of experience with all sorts of cancer in my family. Definitely get it checked out, if for nothing else, peace of mind. Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Coming from a family of Physicians I can tell you what they tell me. Everything in moderation, they all enjoy a good cigar, some of them once a year others once a week. Do what is best for you health but at your age the odds of the cigar smoke effecting you is very minimal. In fact the air quality in Houston is probably more to blame then the cigars at this point..Also you can always be a collector. I have a friend who collects cars, he also has no legs and cant drive, but he still enjoys the hobby......Just my .02


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

I know you don't know me or probably don't really care, but I had the same symptoms, and was worried like you I smoke ciggs, pipes and cigars and in my younger years smoked other stuff. Went to the Doc and he gave me a prescription for allergy medicine, That cleared up and the drainage from my nose at night which he said causes the sore throat went away and all is good. Go to the doctor before you give up a Hobby you really enjoy, then make your decision. AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

OB1 Stogie said:


> Is it too insenstive to call first dibs on your collection!?!?! :w


I got first dibs on page 1, but you are welcome to thirds! 

KASR


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Hope all goes well with the doctor, if you do decide to quit then im right behind you, every one here knows that our hobby isnt without its risks and will support you if that whats you decide!.

I myself do worry from time to time about the health risks attached to smoking, and i also worry about addiction. therfore i am quite strict with myself, i limit my smoking to a reasonalbe level, probably about 4 bowls/cigars a week, if i start geting lots of phlegm or a sore throat then i know that i have over done it a bit and slow down. i also set myself smoke free periods. every now and then i set myself a week or so where i will not smoke at all, i think it helps stop me becoming addicted (i know that i do get addicted because after the first day i get cravings) and gives my body a chance to recover, the break also means that when i start smoking again it seems more special and i appreciate it more.

maybe you could do something similar if you decide to continue smoking. i feel that for me it stops my hobby from turning into a habit!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Trent

Hope all goes well at the DR. Lots of good advice here already.
Im thinking allergies or that crummy houston air as well. When I lived over there I had alot of the same problems, dont have them now that I live in the country. Dont worry about it, it'll all work out. We'll support you no matter what your decision ends up being.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Trent. You are only 18, you got a life ahead of you. When the doctor comes back with a good bill of health, you can still consider cutting back for the peace of mind. I may smoke once a week on average, and I enjoy that pace. (Sometimes I will smoke 2/3 a week, sometimes I won't smoke for 2/3 weeks. Crazy for some of you, I know.)  Regardless of whatever the doc says, or any of us say...make the decision that you feel is right. I wouldn't say give it up completely. It is a great hobby, and I believe in moderation is not harmful at all. Best of luck! Let us know what he doc has to say.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

If you are having a health problem you should quit. If you don't like it anymore you should quit.

I like smoking cigars so I am not quitting. I hope all goes well and there is nothng wrong. Please keep us posted as of your outcome.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Oddly enough I sent an email to a friend of mine this morning that I usually herf with and he told me he was giving it up. We haven't herfed in a long time as he was dealing his Father's illness. His father just passed and it was cancer related. It must have scared him enough to say he didn't want to risk it anymore. He was a VERY casual cigar smoker to begin with. With the harping my wife has been given me over trying to smoke nightly (I was trying to) his quitting got me to thinking.... what do I really loose by going back to my original plan of 1-3 a week? Nothing. In fact I gain since it means my current store of cigars will last and *AGE *(key word) that much longer. So I had sent her an IM when she got home from work saying as much. Well what I actually told her was that I was going to slowly smoke through my current store and then when they are gone, they are gone. :hn

Her response shocked me. She wanted to know why! and when I told her she came back with she'd be happy if I just kept it to two or so a week .

I still think though at a certain point I'll have to find what works for me as you have to find what works for you. If I find that HAVE to smoke nightly.... I would feel awful about it personally. I don't like any 'thing' having that level of control over me. It's been said many times all things in moderation.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey man sorry to hear about your health problems, if there is anything I can do(take some cigars away)to help let me know. Hopefully you get some good results back.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

You could always try doing what I do. I only smoke about 3 cigars a month and thats on a good month. I really only smoke on special occasions or when I really want a cigar. Nothing says you have to smoke a cigar a few times a week.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Life is a funny thing....

My advice....

Just about everything in moderation is ok.... with the following exceptions:

Thompson cigars .... Be careful around these .... They can leave a bad taste in your mouth.

Seriously though, do what you gatta do....

You'll be back


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Hope Everything turns out ok for you, the unknown is always scary but you have lots of friends here that will stick with you..

good luck 
Dux


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Trent I'm pulling for Strep, at least you can kill it with drugs. I'm sure your going to be fine, but as said before you can't really enjoy a smoke while you worry that it's going to kill you. Take a break and think about what is best for you and follow your heart.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I am sure everything will work out. 

Take care


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Trent, seriously sounds like a throat infection to me. I had the same thing - with little pustules all over the back of my throat - just this weekend. 

Either way, I can understand your concerns, there is risk in everything including cigar smokin', and we cannot discount that risk as trivial. It takes some courage to post that on a board of cigar smokers, and I respect that. Hopefully you will hang in there!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Quitters never win!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't think you have been smoking long enough to get cancer..I had the same problem with the mucus in the morning for years,,I found out it was acid reflux..You are probably too young to have it but you may..Are you eating something before bed? Spicy food for supper ,,alot of things can lead to indigestion and it can take the form of mucus in the throat .. Try taking some antacids before going to bed and see if that makes a difference. I had it so bad that some of my taste buds were inflamed in the back of my tongue and I was sure I had cancer..I am now taking Previcid and antacids and don't have much of a problem anymore.. Good luck at the Dr.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, I'm really surprised to hear about this, Trent. I'm really sorry, and I hope it's something... not as bad as you might think. I know that it's a very serious issue, and I wish you the best.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

A kid on my baseball team had the same scare only his issue was with dip, hes a really heavy dipper and he had some of those white spots on his tounge, thought it was cancer, scared the shit outa him. Long story short, he went to the doc, it wasnt cancer or anything serious but it did make him severely cut down on his dip consumption.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

OK, enough of this emo, tree-hugging crap! It's time for some *TOUGH LOVE* for our BOTL!

Quit yer damn crying and light up 5 double corona's at once!!!! _Don't make me stop this car, young man!_



KASR


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this, hope things work out for the best.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> If you are having a health problem you should quit. If you don't like it anymore you should quit.
> 
> I like smoking cigars so I am not quitting. I hope all goes well and there is nothng wrong. Please keep us posted as of your outcome.


:tpd: 
Let's not fool ourselves; smoking anything is not beneficial to our health. It just that cigars is a hell of a lot less hazardous than cigarettes. 
Quitting because of health or because you've lost the urge is a perfectly fine and logical endeavor. Whatever choice you make, you have support here bro...


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Sometimes I worry about smoking too many cigars. I love this damn hobby, it sucks there are health risks. Like everyone else says, do what you feel is right for you! 

I work at a health care organization and have asked a lot of doctors of the risks.

I talked to a pulmonary specialist. His job is to deal with lung type issues, etc. He sees people every single day that are on oxygen from smoking cigarettes their whole life. I asked him what he thought the risk of one cigar per week was. He said that there was almost no risk of lung cancers, etc. He said, "Go a head and have your one cigar a week." 

I was kind of surprised at his advice, but I really think he is right. I'm sure his answer would be different if I asked him about my current rate of smoking (one per day, more on weekends).

I hope everything checks out alright! It's most likely strep, allergies or something going around. It is cold/flu season!

One thing that helps me tremendously is taking Clariton every day. It's super cheap. You can get 300 in a pack at Sam's Club for $15 and it works extremely well for allergies.

Good luck man! We're with you what ever you decide!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Wonder where he is? I bet he is sitting outside having a cigar to celebrate the fact that he is fine


----------



## raodwarior (Oct 28, 2006)

I hope all comes out well for you. My Dr. has told me that he is not concerned with my cigar smoking and I average about 4 or so a day in the store.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

You should do what you feel is best for you.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, I thought something was wrong when I first saw your picture.

Ok then, well, be careful driving out there and hey, watch the girls, they carry all kinds of diseases.

You might want to move your chair back a little further from the monitor too, you never know.

But seriously, that pimple you got there... maybe have the doc do a biopsy on that while you're at it, I mean I can't really tell from the picture but... 

Ok, take care now.



    :bx


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Dang, that's a shame....sorry to hear about your concerns, but just make sure your doctor is thorough and if he absolutely insists on stopping and it's directly related to the smoking, then you've got some heavy decisions to make. But sometimes, gettting a second opinion is a good idea as well and it doesn't really hurt except a few bucks. Hope it all turns out and there's no doubt that smoking anything is detrimental to your health, but as we all say, there are risks we take and cigars (especially if you don't inhale and smoke in good ventilation) are probably on the less risky side of smoking anything......


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I think that if you keep it to 3-4 smokes a week, you've got nothing to worry about. My wife who is a respiratory therapist told me that as far as she can remember from college that 1 cigar per day posts no noted elevation in risk. 

I'm 46 and smoke about one per week. I asked my doctor if that was something that would cause concern. The doctor stated that as long as it wasn't any more than that and that I really enjoyed them that it wasn't a concern. 

I have some trouble with sinuses and coughing during certain times of the year and don't smoke at all during those periods. My doctor tells me that it is the result of minor seasonal allergies. Maybe you've got similar problems.

Consider listening to your body and take a break, once this clears up try smoking in moderation and see how that works for you.

One other item: In college, I took a class called the Biology of Cancer. During this class, my hyperchondriac personality had me convinced that I personally had 6 or 7 different types of common and very rare cancers. Once the class was over, the cancers went away:r


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey guys.

Well the doc says that she thinks the bumps are from the mucus and that I just have a pretty congested nose (my eardrums have even moved a bit because of it). The thing is is that this is NOT seasonal for me- it's ALWAYS. So smoking only further irritates it. She prescribed an antihistamine and a nasal spray she said should take care of the problem. She also referred me to an Ear, Nose and Throat Doctor just to make sure I have no pre-cancerous cells floating around back there and to help alleviate my nasal/throat mucus problems.

As of right now I have decided to quit 98%. My body is trying to tell me something and I am going to listen- cigars affect my allergies. I will have one on special occasions- so I will keep my little 50 count humidor and most of my stash (if that is cool with you gorillas  ) and let them sit until I decide to have one. If the ENT Doc says I'm cool and says that one cigar a week or one a month is nothing to worry about then I may maintain that- just depends on what he says and what my prognosis is.

However- tomorrow I still plan on joining the Houston Herf and smoking an AVO 80th and an Opus X (both thanks to Rockyr!) as a sort of farewell to this wonderful hobby and to say what's up to the fellow Houston Gorillas. Thanks everyone for the replies and good times and I plan to stick around


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You damn well better stick around!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

it sounds like a good plan. moderation


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

You go to a woman doctor?


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

stashu said:


> You go to a woman doctor?


Actually the doc was all booked so I saw the nurse practicioner. (sp)


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

i'll see if i can get doc to dig up a 50 year study on cancer from cigars.... he showd it to me about a year ago...


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

AN excellent choice! All the best!


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

That's great news!

It sounds like you will be able to do some real aging on future sticks and become the envy of most of us 

I deal with allergies too.. even allergic to stainless steel


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

smart move going to see the doctor, i'm sure with allergies cigar smoke wouldn't help.
Personally i always felt that the biggest thing that affects whether you have problems or not when smoking, is genetics. Some people are fine for decades, others it might affect in just a few years, it's a crap shoot until the medical community does all their DNA research and knows for sure what causes what.
Heck, you could apply the same to eating a lot. Some people get big, some with high metabolism can eat a horse a day and stay thin.
Do whatever feels best for your body I say.
Keep us up on how things are going!

-Tony


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

I am glad that you are making the decision that you feel is right. Don't be a stranger around here!


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Just about anything can cause cancer. One thing I learned from class is that in a study of firefighters from California that fight wildfires for a week on and a week off it showed that there was more mutated DNA in their bodies when they ate a plate of BBQ than when they fought fires for a week which would expose them to lots of smoke (burning organic matter) which has mutagens. Sadly, having a beer (alkylating agents) outside (UV radiation which causes pyrimidine dimers) while eating bbq (deaminating agents,extremely bad) and a hotdog (alkylating agents) poses more of a risk for cancer than an occasional cigar (BaP)... Just do everything in moderation and you should be fine.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

About the cancer guys- even though cancer may not be around the smoke is still irritating my allergies to a level of discomfort.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, Trent! I'm really surprised and glad to hear that. I'm surprised your quitting (for the most part), but I'm glad that it's nothing serious. That's never a fun time in ANYONE'S life! Glad to hear it, Trent.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Glad to hear you are ok Trent. I was 32 when you were born so I probably have a different perspective. Anyway have had serious problems with allergies and asthma since moving to MO 25 years ago. This included a stay in the hospital with bronchitics many years back. Anyway once the allergy thing was under control, cigars did not bother the condition at all. 

Do what you feel is best, you have no one to account to other then yourself. Best wishes for whatever you decide.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

You need to make a decision that you feel best fits you and what you feel you need to do. I would be very surprised and would question any doctor that would say its ok to smoke in any amount, and at the risk of being the target of a ding fest, I will say that everyone here knows the risk we take every time we light up and there are much healthier habits to partake in (although probably not as enjoyable). I've been smoking for 20 some odd years and will continue to, until it is no longer enjoyable whether its due to health or what have you. Whatever your descision is I would like to say I have read many of the threads you have posted and have much enjoyed them, who knows my best friend lives in Clear Lake maybe we'll run into each other.

Rob:w


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad to hear it it went well at the doctor's hopefully it goes well for you on your next visit. Hopefully you don't decide to quit completely because I want a review on that Odyssey I sent you, but if you do it is for the best.


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

Well bro I think that whatever you do you will choose what is best for you. I hope you seriously think about smoking and the things you like and what you fear and weigh them out. Whichever way you go you can still post around here I know that we all enjoy your post and want you to be a part of our community. I only smoke on occasion myself but I enjoy reading the post of other brothers of the leaf and gaining their wisdom and insight. Remember that we all take risk everyday. For 3 years I was an avid rock climber (i no longer have the time) each and every time I went climbing I would put my life into the hands of my climbing buddy, a rope, and a little bit of skill luckley I only got hurt once(was bouldering lost my grip finger by finger and took a chunk out of my little finger a chunk out of my right arm and left a bruse that i felt for wks). We all take risk figure out the ones that you want to take I would encourage rockclimbing. It is a fun activity, it is health so long as you dont get hurt and it gets you outdoors with some good buddies.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

That lump in the back of your throat, very common from acid reflux. Anyone having regular heartburn or acid reflux symptoms should slow down on the smoking.
Quick lesson:
We all have a wrap of muscle at the top of our stomachs called the Lower Esophageal Sphincter(LES). It clamps down to keep our stomach acid down in our stomach. Nicotine from our cigars lessens its contraction allowing more acid in our throat. Cigars are bad about it, Fatty meals and overeating also cause the same problem. So if you smoke after a big meal full of fat, get ready for the pain.
lesson is: if your on prevacid, or regular antacids and smoke every day, try stopping for a week or so, it might just help
not to mention if you have reflux for many many years, it causes cancer of the esophagus just about as bad as anything


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

As has been said so often..."A man has to do what a man has to do!" 

I do think back when Willy Nelson said that the the Doctor told him to quit smoking, but Willy said, "Doc, theres more old smokers than there are old Doctors!"

You don't need permission nor our approval to quit...you gotta be your own man and everyone must respect that!

Me...I'll follow those that have blazed the trails before me:

Mark Twain
George Burns
Milton Berle
Graucho Marx
Winston Churchill
Red Auerbach
Ernest Hemmingway
and the list goes on!

Squid


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Glad you're listening to your body, doctors, eh, but your body... body knows how to talk to you.

Take care of yourself man and well done in doing what you feel is right. 

EverBody is different, I've seen interviews with ancients that come up with the greatest keys to longevity. My favorite had to be the guy that attributed eggs bacon and whiskey! 

We are fearfully and wonderfully made


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

ewwww.. NP's.. get a PA next time better physicians.. then again I'm biased toward Physicians being taught like doctors and not like nurses.. *My apologies to any NP's out there. There are good NP's. You just have to search for them and there are very very few up here where I live.*

Trent, Glad to see you are ok. I was gonna say that it sounds like you have a post-nasal drip which is causing the irration of your throat. Maybe even strep. But it seems like your NP might have handled it. Make sure you take the allergy meds.. don't be surprised or frustrated if they don't start to work right away. Most take 5-7 days to become fully effective. 

Good luck in whatever you choose to do, personally, I'm 19, and will continue to smoke my stogies. We only live once . Oh, and there are cigars in heaven right? Right!?


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Good to hear your problem is not life threatening, it does, however seem to be life-altering.

I know you have aspirations of being a professional engineer and, IMHO, nothing is worth sidetracking you from that. Sometimes cigars affect my sinuses and that affects my frequency response (I hear midrange sounds a bit louder than normal and high frequencies are muffled and distorted). The thing about your eardrums shifting would bother me as well.. I'm sure this would have quite a bit of impact on your personal curve. Your ears have a resonant frequency and, though I am far from a doctor, I would assume shifting would change that.

There is a difference in dudes that play bars a few nights a week and guys that make a living dissecting sounds, pulling emotion from ether and creating "a sound" from frequency, dynamics, time manipulation, etc. Take physical change seriously, you have to adapt to each session in so many ways that compounding the problem will lead to serious frustration.

That being said, enjoy your cigars between sessions, or when your feeling top notch. At least now you will be forced to age them


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the issues, but glad to hear it's nothing too serious.

Cigars are ment to be smoked and _enjoyed_...if you are not enjoying them 'cuz they exacerbate your allergies, it makes sense to quite (or cut WAY back, which it sounds like you're doing) You take care of yourself. Cigars will always be there if you change your mind!

Good luck, and don't be a stranger!


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

My recommendation is to just scale it way back, kinda like what you're thinking. Just try 1 a week or every 2 weeks or something. Drink something soothing and hot with it (or after it) to help keep it from irritating your throat. And of course, see if the meds your doctors give you help.

I have phlegm problems all the time (I think it's minor allergies, nothing major, but really annoying), and have only recently started smoking, so I know it has nothing to do with that. But sometimes after smoking I'll find that my throat is sore for the next day, so I'm always careful to drink hot liquids and not smoke two days in a row.

So basically just test the water a bit and see how your body reacts and go from there. :2


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Glad it's nothing too serious, Trent, but I'm sorry to hear about your allergies and having to cut back/quit. I know it must be a real hard thing to do, but you'll know in your heart if it's right. And you got a jungle full of gorillas here to support you. All the best, bro.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

So I'm guessing we wont get a shot at your stash?!?!?!? :w Good decision. Good luck.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

with you whatever you choose from someone who has had cancer twice i guess i'll never learn can't hurt to quit though


----------



## msad1217 (Oct 23, 2006)

Is it something that is just brought on by the season? Maybe the allergies will be gone by the time spring comes around. 

I have the same problem, I have bad allergies that seem to last during fall and winter, post nasal drip and all. My sinuses can only tolerate about 1 smoke a week, but that is perfectly fine with me especially during this time of the year. Can't smoke much anyway, not with all the wind and rain and cold temps. 

Anyway, glad to hear it's just allergies and that you're sticking around. One thing that always helps me clear my sinuses and soothes my throat is green tea with a tablespoon of honey stirred in the tea. Works for me, you might want to try that.

-Manny


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I also have allergy problems, albiet not as often as you. 

I can vouch for the fact that if you get it under control, then the cigars most likely won't bother you anymore. I would say cutting back is probably wise though. After tonight's herf, take the rest of the month or even year off and re-evaluate your situation. 

Good luck BOTL!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

KASR said:


> Don't pysche yourself out man. Samuel Clemens smoked over 20 cigars a day from when he was a lot younger than you - George Burns went to the grave with a stogie in his mouth at 100. Hemingway was ripe and smoking 10-15 gars a day.
> 
> You'll die sooner of the things in your HEAD than when you sit back and relax with a good cigar.
> 
> KASR


Yeah well smoking cigars killed my Godfather. He died of mouth/throat cancer after smoking cigars daily for 20 years. Obviously, I smoke cigars too, but it's a choice that I make fully knowing the possible consequences. I know this can kill me, but I'm of the belief that smoking cigars in moderation (one or two a week unless on vacation) allows me to enjoy the hobby without putting myself at serious risk. Good luck with your decision. I'm sure a lot of people on this site will tell you that it's all in your head, but there is a very real danger associated with smoking/chewing tobacco.


----------



## Motoracer (Mar 12, 2006)

Glad to hear you're alright. Smoking is like anything else: Tanning, Paving, eating excessively, etc. If you do these things every so often you will be ok, but if you make it a daily thing, you will eventually see some sort of bodily harm from it. Different things effect people in different ways.

Smart thinking listening to what your body is telling you. Don't push it if you wouldn't enjoy it.

-Kyle


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

pistol said:


> Yeah well smoking cigars killed my Godfather. He died of mouth/throat cancer after smoking cigars daily for 20 years. Obviously, I smoke cigars too, but it's a choice that I make fully knowing the possible consequences. I know this can kill me, but I'm of the belief that smoking cigars in moderation (one or two a week unless on vacation) allows me to enjoy the hobby without putting myself at serious risk. Good luck with your decision. I'm sure a lot of people on this site will tell you that it's all in your head, but there is a very real danger associated with smoking/chewing tobacco.


I wasn't implying that there isn't any danger behind this little hobby...and I don't think you were implying that I was implying that either. 

I suppose I'm one of those "there's worse and more likely things out there that will/can kill ya...so we shouldn't sweat the small stuff" kinda guy, as I suspect you are too. In fact, I think ALOT of cigar smokers have that attitude.

I agree Pistol's and everyone else's cry of moderation and last I checked Trent, you herf it up pretty hard on a casual/daily basis (some of that might be youth). In the meantime, I'll PM you my addy for your collection....hehehehehe....

KASR


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks again guys for all of the positive words.

Here is my situation:

I still have to go to see an Ear, Nose, and Throat doctor for two reasons:

1) to check for any signs of pre-cancerous cells (which is doubtful)

2) to get rid of this head congestion stuff

Beyond that I am giving it one last hoorah tonight with the Houston Gorillas and my best friend and best smoking buddy.

I have been smoking 3-4 days out of the week and I just get tired of the throat aches and such- yes caused by the nasal drip and head congestion but also made worse by the smoking. I have these allergies all year round- not seasonal. I drink 1-2 cups of hot tea a day on average and that doesn't seem to help much.

So I have decided to cut back to smoking on special occasions. If I get a clear check-up on my throat then I might go to 1 cigar per month-a far cry from 12+ per month.

This is going to be tough, for sure. If I'm not smoking or shopping for cigars then I'm taking care of the humi or researching what to buy/reading reviews/on club stogie. It's been a very large part of my life these past 6 months. I will certainly stick around here though- no doubt about that- too many good people who have helped me along the way. I also feel like I have gained a good chunk of knowledge and can probably help some n00bies out (as if I'm not one myself  ) as well.

Thanks again guys for the support. 

Once again- it just shows how awesome this place is.

P.S.- I am keeping my stash for aging/special occasion purposes. :tg


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

you planning on going cold turkey? going from 3-4 a week to 0 would be a little hard for some people. might work your way to 2, then 1, then just hanging around the cigar shop ;-), etc..
Since it's been a big part of your life lately, if you wanted to keep in the game, but not smoke, maybe you can help around the local shop, help out friends, setting up/seasoning humidors, buying cigars for them, i dunno.

-Tony


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

ncohafmuta said:


> you planning on going cold turkey? going from 3-4 a week to 0 would be a little hard for some people. might work your way to 2, then 1, then just hanging around the cigar shop ;-), etc..
> Since it's been a big part of your life lately, if you wanted to keep in the game, but not smoke, maybe you can help around the local shop, help out friends, setting up/seasoning humidors, buying cigars for them, i dunno.
> 
> -Tony


Oh for sure- cigars are not going to be gone in my life. I have set up a little community if you will- a group of friends that I have helped get into cigars- I will still offer my advice (as I have the most knowledge/experience out of the group) and help them out as well as keeping a small stash myself and smoking on special occasions or maybe indulging in one each month on a really nice day or after a really fine meal or something.

Gonna go to the shop from time to time with friends just to go back to the ambiance


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> P.S.- I am keeping my stash for aging/special occasion purposes. :tg


BOOOOO! 









J/k... definately keep your smokes. Every now & then it will be nice to light one up. :w


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If you have any feeling that smoking is affecting your health, you should quit smoking. Not sure how many on a cigar forum will you this, but you would be foolish to continue a habit that’s negative on your well being. Just having the anxiety of what you are doing could be detrimental is enough to quit. Sounds like you’ve internalized this some?

On the bright side, I do think you could be able to find some middle-ground. 3-4 cigars a week is a lot. Maybe you could reduce it one or two a week? How about 3-4 a month? 

For some, moderation is not in their genes and quitting is the only option. Only you know what is best for you and if it is research that will help make your decision, you owe to your self to do so.


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

My mom asked me to cut it down to one a week... so I pretty much did. No big deal  If my mom things that 1 a week isn't bad... then it must be true haha.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

hey man good to hear you're ok. of course we all know the dangers of smoking cigars, and nobody can fault you for cutting it back to preserve your own health. you gotta do what's right for you bro and take care of yourself. 

that being said, i think you can get by with 1 or 2 a week and not be adversely affecting your health


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Well- just got back from the Houston Herf. Had a great time- photos later.

Still thinking about 1 a month should be okay- we'll see how the meds work out and how my health goes.


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

Wife flips me shit all the time when I smoke. 
I did chew long ago before I met her. A friend got cancer from chew... he and I were best buds in the service. Needless to say I quit and fell in love with Cigars.
I believe in moderation and a few extra during the holidays. I'm a two or three a month guy. I love the taste and smell and Cigar Aficionado is my fav magazine.
I respect your decision... many are not easy in life. Best of luck to you!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Been goin' at about 1 a week now and it's working out very well.

Once again, thanks for all of the support guys!


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Been goin' at about 1 a week now and it's working out very well.
> 
> Once again, thanks for all of the support guys!


cool man. glad to hear you found a happy medium that's working out for you. everything in moderation right?


----------

